# [Wine] Crear shortcut de programa (Cerrado)

## Murderer_Fresh

Hola

Lo que me gustaría saber la forma de crear un shortcut en el escritorio de un programita que tengo en la carpeta de Wine, es una pregunta media vaga pero es que me he cansado de buscar si encontrar la solución.

Gracias de antemano

SaludosLast edited by Murderer_Fresh on Wed Oct 07, 2009 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ejemplo:

 *script.ejecutable.sh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #/bin/bash
> 
> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/ruta/al/programa_en_cuestión

 

Luego:

```
chmod +x script.ejecutable.sh

```

Dependerá de que entorno de escritorio tengas instalado, pero solo resta crear el acceso directo al archivo script.ejecutable.sh y listo...

Salud!

**EDITO** Algunos entornos de escritorio te permiten crear el acceso directo y especificarle parámetros al mismo en lugar de solamente apuntar al ejecutable. En ese caso se puede crear un acceso directo a wine que como parámetros contenga ~/.wine/drive_c/ruta/al/programa_en_cuestión

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Gracias Inodoro por tu pronta respuesta

----------

